
Ask HN: Which blog platform is your company using for public-facing content? - doubleocherry
I&#x27;m curious as to what platforms the HN community are using for external facing company blogs (to post news, opinion, marketing material, engineering posts etc). Obvious choices include Medium or the blogging features of a static site system (such as Jekyll + Netlify). What else?<p>In 2019, what blogging platforms are people using, and why?
======
CM30
Self hosted WordPress. Both for my employers and my own sites.

~~~
doubleocherry
I've used Wordpress for a number of projects myself. Curious: For your use
case, do you find the ease of use of WordPress' content tooling to outweigh
the time needed to deal with security, updates, and deployment (especially
since you self-host?)

~~~
CM30
Partially, partially because the sites use quite a few plugins and I find it
more convenient to use WordPress for them than to recode everything from
scratch to work with a new system.

I actually listed all the things I'd need to recreate with a migration, and
it's basically:

1\. The entire account system 2\. Plus the admin dashboard 3\. Post/content
editor 4\. Media library 5\. Paid subscriptions setup 6\. Social media
integrations 7\. Apple News integration 8\. Permalinks/friendly URLs 9\. Any
systems WordPress has for data sanitisation 10\. Plus the challenge of either
matching the original URL setup or flawlessly redirecting about 20,000 pages.

Also budget stuff. Most companies I've worked for don't spend a lot of time
building their own site/blog, and wouldn't budget for an entirely custom CMS
build or migration.

------
codegeek
Why do you say "obvious choice include medium or static systems" ? Even though
this is HN, I would argue that majority of blogs are still setup in WordPress
and it works well. We host ours on Self Hosted WordPress and would never ever
give control of blog to a 3rd party (so Medium is out). Using static site
generators are cool and all but when it comes to asking other non technical
team members to work on the blog, you again cannot beat WP. So 1 more vote for
Self Hosted WordPress.

~~~
doubleocherry
Why specifically would you "never ever give control of blog to a 3rd party"?

------
ecesena
Hackernoon/medium. In this transition phase (hackernoon is moving out of
medium) I publish on medium and usually get a day of 2 of traffic before my
post is published into hackernoon.

Personally, I like the fact that I get traffic over self publishing.
Interested people can click on the url in my profile and reach my website. I
post very infrequently but reach 1-10k reads/post lately.

------
tnolet
Ghost.

I come from Hugo (hosted on S3 or Netlify) but it doesn’t scale once non
technical people enter the company.

Also, I wear so many hats at my company every thing that makes writing and
publishing great content easier is worth it.

I really, really love Ghost.

------
amirathi
Jekyll with Netlify.

------
zn44
wordpress exported as a static website

~~~
doubleocherry
Are you using the WordPress Static Site plugin?
[https://wordpress.org/plugins/simply-
static/](https://wordpress.org/plugins/simply-static/)

And if so, are you just putting the result on S3? or perhaps deploying with
Netlify?

~~~
zn44
We are using [https://wp2static.com/](https://wp2static.com/) And putting
result on s3 with cloudfront in front of it

------
IloveHN84
Hugo statically site generator

~~~
doubleocherry
Are you deploying via Netlify, with Hugo versions stored in Git?

